# Sandia's Over Crowded Shop



## Sandia (Nov 17, 2014)

Lots of pics. Building is 35 X 65 and no more room. I think if we had the Astro Dome for a shop we would fill it up full of junk in short order. Ha.....


----------



## george wilson (Nov 17, 2014)

Looks a LOT less crowded than my 30x40' shop w/additional 16'x22' room. But,I also have woodworking in there.


----------



## Andre (Nov 17, 2014)

Real nice shop you got there, I especially like your drill press turn taping fixture


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 17, 2014)

Sandia said:


> Lots of pics. Building is 35 X 65 and no more room. I think if we had the Astro Dome for a shop we would fill it up full of junk in short order. Ha.....




Nice shop!!

The fill factor is basic machine physics, if you have a hole it will fill with machinery, it doesn't matter how big the hole is.:whistle:

You still have a lot of room in there.  I'll bet you can walk a straight line from one side to the other.:lmao:

I have about the same equipment complement, and have room for my forklift, and still have room for my truck or 2 cars..... in 30x40.  I will admit, that everything that doesn't need to be anchored down is on wheels so it moves out of the way if needed.


----------



## Holescreek (Nov 18, 2014)

That's overcrowded? you don't even have to turn sideways in the aisles! :roflmao:


----------



## RandyM (Nov 18, 2014)

Beautiful, just beautiful!


----------



## xalky (Nov 18, 2014)

If you can bend over without bumping your butt into something across the way, it ain't over crowded. If you don't have to move 3 things to get at the thing you need, it ain't over crowded.


----------



## Kevinb71 (Nov 18, 2014)

Very Very nice shop! It seems very organized and room to move. My shop at present has snow blowing in one end on top of my piles, so I would love to trade! Great Job!


----------



## John Hasler (Nov 18, 2014)

Kevinb71 said:


> Very Very nice shop! It seems very organized and room to move. My shop at present has snow blowing in one end on top of my piles, so I would love to trade! Great Job!



Someone else with that problem.  Just finished blocking my only window because snow was blowing in through the cracks around the casement.


----------



## JPigg55 (Nov 18, 2014)

OK, just to be a nice guy, you can store any of your stuff in my shop.   

                                                                                                     :rubbinghands:    :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ogberi (Nov 18, 2014)

It appears we all have different definitions of "crowded." :whistle:

My workshop is an old 50' reefer trailer, so most of my stuff will get lined up along one wall.  There's a place or two it gets a little crowded for the moment, as in turn sideways to slide between the huge stack of totes and the metal shelving on the other side of the trailer, but I'm slowly getting it all cleaned out.  Got a bunch of free pallets from work, so I'll be able to build an elevated crib outside the shop for the stuff that doesn't care about the weather, but I want to keep off the ground.  Also contemplating building a little free-standing shed outside of the shop to hold the big vertical air compressor.  It'll keep the noise outside, too. 

Sandia, your shop isn't crowded.  I can still see bare concrete, walls behind the machines, and enough room to run a handtruck between everything.   I think you need another mill, two more lathes, a surface grinder, and a big Cincinnati shaper to help tighten that place up.  

Other than the forlorn looking empty spaces between the machines, it's an awesome looking shop.  But what's the use of a concrete floor if it isn't holding up a machine?


----------



## Sandia (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for all the positive replys guys. Actually what you are looking at are mostly the surrounding wall areas, you didn't see the middle of the shop floor. My F250 is parked in there as well as a little Farmall Cub tractor I am restoring and a car lift with my streetrod (1940 Ford Coupe). I will have to take some pics of it and post. 

Thanks again, and I am grateful to have a nice shop (except in the summer down here when the heat factor gets up around 115 degrees).

Bob


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Nov 18, 2014)

You have a lot of great equipment...and a lot of floor space. My shop is a 2 car garage, with half for a 1945 Jeep and a 2003 Honda 750 motorcycle. I will say that the wood working gets done in the driveway, but the machine work stays in the shop. Normally, I have to walk sideways to get to the various work areas that are set up. However, I wouldn't have it any other way. 

Happy trails!


----------

